# Rent a Bulldozer and You Get Rain after None in 2 months



## Michael (Sep 16, 2003)

Well today my neighbor Dan and I rented a bulldozer and Dan was cutting in a driveway and laying pith rock for the road bed to his property on the other side of my property. He got the pith rock all in before the rain. I also want to smooth out a area that was killing my lawn tractor. This area used to be a old railroad bed and it was rougher then a bad ATV trail. Well the rain started and did not mess me up to much but if you remember the big clumps of soil in the pictures of my pervious thread they are back but in a different area. I do have to say I was more successful then in the barn in getting everything level out and a whole lot smoother but the Kubota is going to get another work out doing the final smoothing of the corner of my lot. Sorry I had not the chance to get any pictures it just got me to tired and I will get some tomorrow.


----------



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

Is your neighbor, Willie Nunez? Last thing I heard was that Willie was using his modified Husky to position the space shuttle launch platform into place down in FL. I heard his was having a traction problem but I think his deck was bottoming out in the FL marsh. 

:furious: :furious: :furious: :furious: :furious: :furious: :furious: 

J/K
Andy


----------



## Michael (Sep 16, 2003)

NO, But I think Dan is a lot more capable then Willie, He actually goes in and rents a dozer instead of trying to use a garden tractor as a dozer. Dan recently sold the house he built himself 5 years ago and is going to build another house similar to the one he sold. Dan had 3 properties here and the first one was 5 acres and he built his own barn and had a double wide mobile home on it. He sold that and then built a custom home on the adjoining 5 acre lot which he just recently sold. Now he is building on the ten acre lot across the road from the orginal 2 places and adjoining my property. Dan is heck of nice guy but he and wife have the tendency or love to build things. Dan is also using the 10 acre property for his herd of goats 25-30 head at this time. Just a all round interesting charactor that is a close friend and neighbor.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Murphy's Law in action.   We needed the rain bad but I can understand your frustration.


----------



## Michael (Sep 16, 2003)

Yeah I know, The grass is so dry it crunches underfoot. and August is normally the dry month, So you know the thought process that Dan and I were thinking a perfect time to do the work, we guess wrong but at least the area is smoothed out but the poor old Kubota has more heavy work cut out for it in the finishing work.


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

murphys law i guess.. hey didint you rent a dozer the last time and it was totally muddied up then too??


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

Maybe we could base crop plantings on when Michael plans on renting equipment:furious: :furious: :furious:


----------



## Michael (Sep 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by simple_john _
> *murphys law i guess.. hey didint you rent a dozer the last time and it was totally muddied up then too?? *


Yeah and sorry John, I did not notice your question until tonight when I reviewig this thread. I finally got back over to this area this weekend with the box blade and got it to a fairly nice level and the contours of the land follow the contours for the rest of the yard and I still have to drag the home made 12 foot I-beam with the 3 point hitch that Dan made years ago, a really handy device. I also decided that I will wait to winter to make my lawn roller with the old water tank that I acquired when the tanks went south in the well. Those tanks were expensive in the fact that new tanks cost our 4 home well system $1200.00 for 2 new tanks. That dang honey-do list is just to long to get everything and I have been really busy getting everything ready for winter. I still have to get gravel and box blade the driveway and smooth out the ruts there and then also do the new U drive that I put pith rock in last year.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

So was the dozer rental a total wash? Hope you at least got some value and use out of it. I know you at least had fun playing with it!


----------



## Michael (Sep 16, 2003)

No the dozer rental really worked well considering the conditions. I ended up up with some ruts and such. The ground ended up staying pretty much dry even in the rain as it had not rained for a couple months and all I ended up with mainly were just big clumps of grass sod. I did not get struck so I would say it was pretty much a win.


----------

